

Times of India steals Creative Commons works - abdulqabiz
http://kalyanvarma.net/journal/2010/02/11/toi-steals-cc-works/

======
GiraffeNecktie
They didn't exactly steal it. They failed to provide attribution. The photo
was free for commercial use. Certainly it violates the condition of the
licence but it's not theft by any definition of the word.

